# FLAC dealt with just 1,255 queries about debt in 2012



## Brendan Burgess (15 Jul 2013)

FLAC has issued its [broken link removed] for 2012

One would get the impression that the biggest problem facing the country was mortgage arrears. I have argued that unemployment and homelessness affects far more.



|cases
Family|4467
Employment|1983
Credit and debt|1255
Wills|1019
Consumer |840
Housing|727
Property|629
Other|2,071
Total| 12991
Of course, FLAC probably only gets involved in mortgage issues where legal action is in progress and there are many other organisations such as MABS which deal with debt issues before the legal process begins.

But still it's surprisingly few.


----------



## Kine (15 Jul 2013)

My experience of FLAC unfortunately wasn't too fruitful - they weren't able to answer many of my questions and said I should contact MABS. Funny thing, MABS said I should contact them! 

I have found this site to be 10x more informative.


----------

